# OMG Just Made My First!



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm nervous, but I'm excited!

Just ordered a box of Bolivar Juniors and Fonseca KDT Cadetes. Can't wait! Never had either cigar so I'm hoping I'll like them. My friend let me use his card and he is going to buy some of the Bolivars off of me.

Should be fun!

Thanks to everyone for all the help!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Sweet! 

You are now officially sliding...


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

TRENT!!!!! You told me you was dones!!!!! I still would've gone with the Siglos, but I hope you enjoy those Boli's, I've heard great things!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

You are also going to enjoy the KDTs, well that is if your tastes are like mine...(i.e. Good  )


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I know, but I just can't stop! HA!

Siglos will be next time if I have the cash.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Nothing better than "pulling the trigger" on your first purchase.

Just keep in mind...it's just the begining of a steep slope!


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

Those Cadetes are effing good man. You'll definitely like them.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

Are the black helicopters following you around yet? Better send me those BCJ's. Enjoy.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Haha good job! I'll see you at the bottom! wait..there is no bottom! O.O


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

No kidding.
I don't feel whole unless there's something on it's way in the mail :ss
(Audio gazes in to his humi whispering "You complete me")


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

TechMetalMan said:


> I'm nervous, but I'm excited!
> 
> Just ordered a box of Bolivar Juniors and Fonseca KDT Cadetes. Can't wait! Never had either cigar so I'm hoping I'll like them. My friend let me use his card and he is going to buy some of the Bolivars off of me.
> 
> ...


Hey man. Let me know after you have your first couple smokes if you think a guy like me (in love with a mild/medium smoke) would like them! Nice buy man!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

mrbl8k said:


> Hey man. Let me know after you have your first couple smokes if you think a guy like me (in love with a mild/medium smoke) would like them! Nice buy man!


Will do man. I think a lot of guys would say that a mild/medium smoker would love the Fonsecas while the Bolivars are supposed to be quite heavy.

I'll let ya know though!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Fantastic! Would love to see the ****. :ss


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

TechMetalMan said:


> Will do man. I think a lot of guys would say that a mild/medium smoker would love the Fonsecas while the Bolivars are supposed to be quite heavy.
> 
> I'll let ya know though!


Thanks bro. I look forward to your review!


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> Never had either cigar so I'm hoping I'll like them.


I feel certain that you'll like them. If for some reason you don't, you always have the ClubStogie insurance policy. Meaning, there are any number of BOTL's here that would help you out of your situation. (via PM of course)


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

You'll be ordering again next week.


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

nice buy Trent, and I got a feeling with the way your cutting back on smoking, your getting your satisfaction elsewhere, aka buying


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats! Thats very cool.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

burninator said:


> You'll be ordering again next week.


Not on my account! :tg I am accepting donations in cash or check, though! 



Timberlake2006 said:


> nice buy Trent, and I got a feeling with the way your cutting back on smoking, your getting your satisfaction elsewhere, aka buying


I think you are right :hn

I think I am just going on the idea that they will age since I only smoke 1 a week or so...but as school picks up I usually smoke a bit more to help with homework and to "get away".


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Timberlake2006 said:


> nice buy Trent, and I got a feeling with the way your cutting back on smoking, your getting your satisfaction elsewhere, aka buying


Hey, if he's just enjoying buying them, I'd be willing to enjoy smoking them for him!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You will definately like them.

Congrats on your first purchase. You are sliding down that slope very,very fast.


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

burninator said:


> You'll be ordering again next week.


this man's right. Purchasing a couple boxes will only make you want more. There's no getting around it.:hn

congrats!


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

welcome to the darkside, kiss your good credit goodbye.....
ive been eating peanut-butter and jelly at work for months now. all thanks to the darkside...

(and its worth every second muahahahahahahha)

PS, siglos VI are just fantastic... but oh so expensive... 
id love to have a bunch, but i think there are fantastic ISOMs to be had for much cheaper....
but hell, if u got the $$ go fer it 
Or if u buy a box and want to get rid of a 5-er... im here 

-hyp


----------



## Koa121 (Jan 10, 2007)

Sweet!! Enjoy those when they get there, or maybe they will make a huge mistake and end up im my APO.... Ahh I can dream anyway


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Haha, you guys are making me nervous! Gonna kiss my bank account goodbye huh? :hn 

It'll be a fun ride, I'm sure!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats on your first purchase, it sure took you along time, enjoy yout sticks.:w


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Congrats on your first purchase, it sure took you along time, enjoy yout sticks.:w


I know, I kept wavering. Finally just decided to pull it today.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

TechMetalMan said:


> I'm nervous, but I'm excited!
> 
> Just ordered a box of Bolivar Juniors and Fonseca KDT Cadetes. Can't wait! *Never had either cigar so I'm hoping I'll like them.* My friend let me use his card and he is going to buy some of the Bolivars off of me.
> 
> ...


 Why didn't you buy something you know like?--or if you were interested in the Boli Jrs & KDTs, why not try a couple of fivers before jumping in on a box? Just wondering...


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

The Boli Juniors and Fonseca KDT's are two birds of a very different feather. I really like the KDT's due to the price/quality ratio, but the Bolis should deliver more in the flavor department. Either way, I dont think you can go wrong with either purchase. Post some pics and box codes when they arrive!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Why didn't you buy something you know like?--or if you were interested in the Boli Jrs & KDTs, why not try a couple of fivers before jumping in on a box? Just wondering...


I'm nutty.

I just figured that if I didn't like them then I'll let them sit. If I still don't like them then I have a nice collection.

I have sort of resolved to that, to "collecting" since I will certainly buy more than I can smoke. I enjoy looking at them, taking care of them and smoking them from time to time.

That's just part of the experience for me.

Next purchase will be stuff I know I like (Monte 5 and Siglo I) probably.

Edit- Oh yeah, and the reviews were very favorable. I know tastes differ...but...


----------



## The_Bombero (Dec 30, 2006)

mrbl8k said:


> Hey man. Let me know after you have your first couple smokes if you think a guy like me (in love with a mild/medium smoke) would like them! Nice buy man!


Ditto.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> .
> Next purchase will be stuff I know I like (Monte 5 and Siglo I) probably.


Trent,

I have both Monte 5's and Siglo I's. If you would like to try one of each, PM me and I'll send them.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

wij said:


> Trent,
> 
> I have both Monte 5's and Siglo I's. If you would like to try one of each, PM me and I'll send them.


Thanks a ton bro!

Can I get some rg help on this guy?


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Got it!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

and again with the rg bump!

you go boy. At the rate you smoke and buy you should probably consider building a large cabinet humidor


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Soo..... I have been on the edge of my computer chair here.... Whats the verdict so far?!?!?!??!!?!?!???!?!?!

<--eager noobie alert


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

yayson said:


> and again with the rg bump!
> 
> you go boy. At the rate you smoke and buy you should probably consider building a large cabinet humidor


You wouldn't happen to be making fun of the fact that I rarely smoke would you? :bx

Like I said earlier, I am in it for the collecting aspect as well, so I guess you are right.  I will have one someday. Thanks for helping me with the RG though dude!

mrbl8k, what do you mean verdict? The order should be in next week sometime, I think.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Best part is, if there is a "Letter" sent, it will go to your friend.  By the way enjoy those cigars, I know you will!:ss


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Best part is, if there is a "Letter" sent, it will go to your friend.  By the way enjoy those cigars, I know you will!:ss


HAH! There better be no letters involved!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

WTG Trent. Are you broke yet? :r nice purchase...:dr :dr


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> WTG Trent. Are you broke yet? :r nice purchase...:dr :dr


Haha, not yet. Although I'm close! The selling season for my job is coming up so hopefully I can secure some hours..more hours=more money=more cigars.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> more hours=more money=more cigars.


Gorilla math at its finest right there, folks.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Okay,

An update:

The cigars have been shipped and should arrive in 7-10 days.

This is the hard part!!!!

However, it isn't too bad as I am sick right now and wouldn't be able to smoke one if it came right now anyway. Hopefully I'm over this cold/sore throat by the time the box comes in  

Thanks again to everyone who has helped me out in this process!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> Okay,
> 
> An update:
> 
> ...


Hopefully this will make you feel better, Trent.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=726384&postcount=135


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

12stones said:


> Hopefully this will make you feel better, Trent.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=726384&postcount=135


:fu What did I do to deserve this!? :r


----------

